# Meet Phoenix & Luna!



## Auroraei

I've posted in these forums a lot but haven't really shown many pictures.

Phoenix is the bigger male, he is 1 year old.

Luna is the small female and she is 7 months old.

Around 2 months ago I introduced the female cat to my male and they are getting along great  Both are rescues from outside (No I didn't steal peoples cats! lol).


----------



## NebraskaCat

Absolutely wonderful. Black cats are awesome.

Great photos too. Sometimes the black cats are harder to take quality photos of. Love the keyboard pic and the silhouettes in the window pic -- both look almost staged.


----------



## Auroraei

NebraskaCat said:


> Absolutely wonderful. Black cats are awesome.
> 
> Great photos too. Sometimes the black cats are harder to take quality photos of. Love the keyboard pic and the silhouettes in the window pic -- both look almost staged.


Thank you!

The 2nd pic, that will probably never happen again in my lifetime, LOL both of them looking at me at the same time.

The silhouettes pic was a picture I took when I came home from Walmart and looked up 

And tell me about it! Black cats are so hard to photograph lol these were all taken with my crappy 5MP camera phone.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Fantastic Photos! 
I love Black Cats! The cat in the bag and the silhouette in the window!


----------



## Jakiepoo

They look so adorable together! I don't know which one I like better, the second or the one of your little girl in the plastic bag. Did she get in there herself?


----------



## Lotu

Awww...so cute. My kittens will be 7 months soon and one is a black cat. The shopping bag photo is my favorite, but all are really cute. Do you think Phoenix is an average-sized adult or bigger. I'm so curious how big our 2 will get. Right now they are probably in the 6-7 pound range?


----------



## Auroraei

Jakiepoo said:


> They look so adorable together! I don't know which one I like better, the second or the one of your little girl in the plastic bag. Did she get in there herself?


The one in the plastic bag was Phoenix  He got into the bag himself on the floor, then I took the liberty of putting him on the door handle, LOL.


----------



## Auroraei

Lotu said:


> Awww...so cute. My kittens will be 7 months soon and one is a black cat. The shopping bag photo is my favorite, but all are really cute. Do you think Phoenix is an average-sized adult or bigger. I'm so curious how big our 2 will get. Right now they are probably in the 6-7 pound range?


Honestly I am not sure about Phoenix. I've never had a male cat before in my life and they are generally bigger than females. I'd say he is average sized. He isn't huge or anything but not small either.


----------



## ndiniz

Those two must be very affectionate cats! That picture of Phoenix in the bag was hilarious! He actually doesn't mind being in a bag like that at all?


----------



## Auroraei

ndiniz said:


> Those two must be very affectionate cats! That picture of Phoenix in the bag was hilarious! He actually doesn't mind being in a bag like that at all?


Nope he was in there for about 20 minutes before he decided to jump out XD Luna would mind though! She can't keep still for anything.


----------



## ndiniz

O M G! That's very hilarious, and cute!


----------



## Auroraei

I made a cute video of them


----------



## 10cats2dogs

That's Sweet!


----------



## ndiniz

Can't see the video


----------



## Auroraei

Oops sorry about the video, I forgot I deleted it and reuploaded it.


----------



## ndiniz

awwwwww! Looks like they both love each other! They seem quite friendly.


----------



## Auroraei

ndiniz said:


> awwwwww! Looks like they both love each other! They seem quite friendly.


They do! And I'm so glad for it. My biggest fear is that I would have 2 cats that hated each other like my 2 childhood pets. They never got used to each other, and one cat would hiss every time the other passed by, even after 20 years. I wasn't going to let that happen so I made sure to introduce them right.


----------

